# California TAME Feral Young Cock Needs Home



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm going to be at the LAPC young bird show tomorrow (Sun Sept 13th) and I'm bringing the young feral I saved a few weeks back. He's obviously been hand-reared; is tame; just getting into his "coo"; he's on his 5th flight (he's also 11 x 10 flighted if anyone cares) and I'm going to be taking him down with me if anyone is interested in a pet. He likely will never be able to be released since he has zero fear of anyone or anything. I've had him outside but he's starting to get just wary enough of me that he won't let me easily catch him (well, "wary" in so far as he lets me get to only five inches before he flies). 

He'd be great in an outside fly pen with some other birds.

Frank


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Good luck! I'd take him, but i'm not close to you at all. Hope he finds a home!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll bring an extra carrier, Frank, and if there are no other takers, I'll be happy to give this one a home. See ya tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Terry. I was literally walking out the door toward my car with him this morning, when an 80 year old lady who's staying with us stopped me and asked why I was taking him. Turns out she actually loves him and has been talking to him every day -- I didn't know that -- and she was upset that he might not be there anymore. So, I'm keeping him. BTW - he's recovered nicely and just began his molt again. He dropped his 6th flight this morning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear the youngin' has a home, Frank! Did you make it to the show? If not, I just posted a link to a bunch of pictures.

Terry


----------

